# Bontrager Race TLR - replacement



## bjarnigj (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi there

I bough a Trek Domane 4.5 2015 this spring, and I love it so far.
Have been wondering on a wheel replacement though. I've been looking at Fulcrum racing 3's or Campagnolo Zonda.

Do you think they would be an improvement on the stock Bontrager Race TLR wheelset?

I weigh about 87kg / 192lbs.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

At your weight not enough spokes in those choices IMHO. I'm a little lighter than you at 185lbs and wouldn't choose them. 24 front 28 rear would be a better choice in spoke count. 20/24 is the minimum I would use and many would probably say that is too light for me.


----------



## morgan1819 (Nov 22, 2005)

The Bontrager Race wheels aren't bad at all. 1690 grams. Conventional spokes. Tubeless, if you want.

Are you experiencing any problems with them? 

If you decide to start time trialing, or some other type of racing where every second counts, then you would probably have to spend $700 plus on a race day wheelset with deep carbon rims to see a real difference.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

I have a 2014 Domane 4.7 with the same OEM wheels. I've been concerned about them (low spoke count, durability, rim cracking history), but so far no problems. While I have the parts and tools to build a new wheelset, other crises have so far kept me from taking on that project - hopefully soon. In spite of my concern, mine got a real test Friday last week (8 days ago). On a planned 40 mile ride I unexpectedly came into a road repaving project. Having no idea how long it would be (no signs), I decided to go ahead thinking it would be about a mile or so, and I was already into it. I then proceeded to take a beating over the next 5 miles of a freshly milled asphalt road - they just ground off the top ~ 2". It was the roughest ride I have ever experienced in my life. After finally making it through to the end I realized I would have to go back through it again on the return (or add 30 miles to my ride to go around it). I tried a slight diversion on the return to cut of a mile or so. Bad idea - it added two miles caught in the same project. In total I rode ~11 miles of unbelievably rough milled, rutted, lots of missing "chunks, edges of 2-3 inches like giant potholes, road. After it was all done everything came through just fine, to my surprise. Afterward I was both amazed and pleased that I didn't lose it at least once. The wheels remained as true after as they were before, nothing broke, no flats. 

I gained a new appreciation for the entire bike. It ended up being one of those inspiring, exciting adventures. The biggest issue was the large amount of rock dust that collected on/in everything. The wheels are definitely more solid and durable than I had anticipated.


----------



## Mcfarton (May 23, 2014)

ibericb said:


> I have a 2014 Domane 4.7 with the same OEM wheels. I've been concerned about them (low spoke count, durability, rim cracking history), but so far no problems. While I have the parts and tools to build a new wheelset, other crises have so far kept me from taking on that project - hopefully soon. In spite of my concern, mine got a real test Friday last week (8 days ago). On a planned 40 mile ride I unexpectedly came into a road repaving project. Having no idea how long it would be (no signs), I decided to go ahead thinking it would be about a mile or so, and I was already into it. I then proceeded to take a beating over the next 5 miles of a freshly milled asphalt road - they just ground off the top ~ 2". It was the roughest ride I have ever experienced in my life. After finally making it through to the end I realized I would have to go back through it again on the return (or add 30 miles to my ride to go around it). I tried a slight diversion on the return to cut of a mile or so. Bad idea - it added two miles caught in the same project. In total I rode ~11 miles of unbelievably rough milled, rutted, lots of missing "chunks, edges of 2-3 inches like giant potholes, road. After it was all done everything came through just fine, to my surprise. Afterward I was both amazed and pleased that I didn't lose it at least once. The wheels remained as true after as they were before, nothing broke, no flats.
> 
> I gained a new appreciation for the entire bike. It ended up being one of those inspiring, exciting adventures. The biggest issue was the large amount of rock dust that collected on/in everything. The wheels are definitely more solid and durable than I had anticipated.


i have the same bike. I have had about 5000 problem free miles as far as the wheels. The bb in the other hand. ..


----------



## bjarnigj (Sep 25, 2015)

Thank you for your comments guys.

I haven't had any problems with my wheelset. 
I've ridden 3500km+ on them without problems and the asphalt roads here in Iceland are not that great, can be rough at times.

Now the indoor training season is starting I was looking to use the bontrager Race wheels on the trainer and "upgrade" to a better wheelset to use outdoors. I might be better of by just buying a cheap wheel to use on the trainer and sticking with my Bontrager Race TLR wheelset.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

Mcfarton said:


> ... The bb in the other hand. ..


knocking on wood ... so far mine has been flawless. Maybe I'm just lucky.


----------



## Mcfarton (May 23, 2014)

ibericb said:


> knocking on wood ... so far mine has been flawless. Maybe I'm just lucky.


trek has a new designed bb that came out this year. the new bb has solved my noisy bb.


----------



## thisisthebeave (Aug 30, 2015)

bjarnigj said:


> Hi there
> 
> I bough a Trek Domane 4.5 2015 this spring, and I love it so far.
> Have been wondering on a wheel replacement though. I've been looking at Fulcrum racing 3's or Campagnolo Zonda.
> ...


235lbs here and my bike came with the same Bontrager wheels... just swapped for Dura Ace C35's. Had just shy of 3,500 miles on them when I swapped.

Not sure why people obsess over and have such a knee-jerk "USE A TON OF SPOKES" for heavier riders, especially ones that aren't even 200lbs. The rim itself matters a lot more than 24 vs 28 spokes. Obviously Trek wouldn't build an 18f/24r wheel (if I remember right) with no rider weight limit if it was prone to fail. They make bikes up to 62-64cm so it's a given that 200+lb riders will be on them.

I'm not even remotely concerned about the 16f/21r spoke count on my new wheels. Part of that is because the spokes themselves are wide (about twice as wide as a CX Ray). Anyway, just saying there's more to it than spoke count. In the case of DA C35's because the spokes themselves have more material than most.


From wheel builder Nox:

*Increasing Stiffness*

Our goal is to maximize lateral stiffness, so how do you this? Well, in order of importance the contributing factors to lateral stiffness are*:

*The rim stiffness*
The number of spokes
The spoke bracing angle
The gauge of the spokes
The lacing pattern


----------



## sneakyracer (Dec 1, 2007)

bjarnigj said:


> Hi there
> 
> I bough a Trek Domane 4.5 2015 this spring, and I love it so far.
> Have been wondering on a wheel replacement though. I've been looking at Fulcrum racing 3's or Campagnolo Zonda.
> ...


I replaced my Race TLR's with FairWheel Bike's Symbiote Wheelset which is made with Pacenti SL23 rims (v2), Sapim CX-ray spokes (20f/28r) and DT Swiss 350 hubs. Weights about 1500 gr, roll and handle superbly. 

I weight 185 lbs. and they feel very responsive, stable and fast. 

I really notice the lighter weight in the hills. No question about it. 

I use size 25 tires and about 95-100 psi.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

thisisthebeave said:


> 235lbs here and my bike came with the same Bontrager wheels... just swapped for Dura Ace C35's. Had just shy of 3,500 miles on them when I swapped.
> 
> Not sure why people obsess over and have such a knee-jerk "USE A TON OF SPOKES" for heavier riders, especially ones that aren't even 200lbs. The rim itself matters a lot more than 24 vs 28 spokes. Obviously Trek wouldn't build an 18f/24r wheel (if I remember right) with no rider weight limit if it was prone to fail. They make bikes up to 62-64cm so it's a given that 200+lb riders will be on them.
> 
> ...


I would concur with this. There are more important things than the number of spokes on each wheel. Note that wheelsets with fewer spokes generally have thicker gauge spokes.

Look around in the user reviews and you will find plenty of 16/20 spoke wheelsets with mostly stellar reviews as well as higher spoke count wheelsets that have a higher number of failures and lower reviews than many 16/20s.


----------



## thisisthebeave (Aug 30, 2015)

Lombard said:


> I would concur with this. There are more important things than the number of spokes on each wheel. Note that wheelsets with fewer spokes generally have thicker gauge spokes.
> 
> Look around in the user reviews and you will find plenty of 16/20 spoke wheelsets with mostly stellar reviews as well as higher spoke count wheelsets that have a higher number of failures and lower reviews than many 16/20s.


The only real argument in favor of extra spokes is that if one of them were to break, that you'd more likely be able to ride home, as the wheel is more prone to go out of true if 1 of 16 spokes goes out than 1 of 32... but aside from damage, I don't intend to be replacing spokes before I'd get new wheels anyway. Fatigue life on spokes these days is a lonnnng time.


----------



## Mandeville (Oct 18, 2014)

I’ve had problems with my TLR stock wheels and tires on my Domane 2.3 since I got it in February. Especially the rear wheel! Both wheels have 24 spokes. Initially the rear wouldn’t stay true. Eventually that ceased to be a problem after a few adjustments. Then I recently broke a spoke that broke at the actual attachment of the spoke to the rim. The LBS says ITO it should definitely be covered by warranty. They, of course, have to check with or go through Trek. I am going to have them also check to see if I have an option if the wheel is covered by warranty rather than replace it with the same model wheel get an upgrade and I just pay the difference. LBS kept broken wheel and put one of their personal Bontrager “RACE” wheels on. (I cannot find any ID that matches that wheel in Bontrager online site.) However, I was literally shocked on how much very noticably easier the bike rolls with the much lighter “RACE” wheel on it—even though just on the rear.

Regarding tire width I swapped out the 25mm when their time was up and got 28mm. However, I had too many reoccurring flats on the fronts of both sizes Bontrager Hardcase Lite. Eventually the flats were taking place on the 28mm without a traditional puncture. Several people inspected the front tire and it was finally discovered the front tire had two flaws in it causing damage to the tubes. I’m wondering if in fact the wheel could be the source of the damage to the tire as opposed to a faulty tire from factory or damage to tire in mounting.

Finally in upgrading the 28 Hardcase Lite to 28 Hardcase I noticed in looking down at the front tire as I rode that the Hardcase tires definitely have a different look to their shape and or size. They appear to be slimmer looking down and certainly their profile is different with the Hardcase looking to have more rigid or straight sidewalls and Hardcase Lite are more bulbous looking as far as the side walls. (Which makes sense given the Hardcase had an extended protective belt on the sidewall that the Lite do not.)


----------

